# Mac n Cheese



## boozer (Aug 24, 2013)

A note to the moderators; at first glance, it may appear that this thread should be moved to the apps and sides section, but wait there's more.
This mac n cheese starts with some rib trimmings, I like to make them into little piles, since the button bones and some other parts are scrawny.


----------



## boozer (Aug 24, 2013)

Next is the mac n cheese. I originally intended to make sweet corn, but my mother in law stopped by and gave me these chicken legs. In hindsight I should have used the chargriller, but everyone fit nice and cozy in here, a little tight, but the corn got left out


----------



## boozer (Aug 24, 2013)

The mac smoked for 2 and a half hours. I added some provalone, butter and cheese soup on the top, left it open for a half hour, then stirred it in covered it for a half hour, and did  that twice.


----------



## boozer (Aug 24, 2013)

After 2 hours the chicken was done, so I took them off to rest, and put the riblets on top of the mac to finish, with the lid on it. Then I chopped up the pork and mixed it in with the mac, and picked a few anahiem peppers, because you gotta have some kind of veggies, Right?


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 25, 2013)

Yum yum. Looks good.


----------



## bbquzz (Aug 25, 2013)

Looks good enough to eat and that plated picture is great!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 25, 2013)

That don't suck!


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 26, 2013)

I got grand kids who like Mac N Cheese. Do adults like that too?


----------



## boozer (Aug 26, 2013)

I think so, at least, I do. But I also like pop-tarts, and hot dogs, and kool-aid. So what the hell do I know! Also, this is slightly different than the stuff that comes in the blue box.


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 26, 2013)

Yes..it looks special.  The high screwl cafeteria up in Whiskeyta Falls made the best. I guess they used a bunch of cheese which they got free from the guv'ment or something. It had a brown leather top of cheese on it. Still aint quite figgered how they made it.


----------



## Max1 (Aug 26, 2013)

Everyone likes Mac & Cheese BW!!!


----------



## boozer (Aug 26, 2013)

maybe they smoked it, lol! you can have my recipe if you want, I promise the grandkids will love it


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 26, 2013)

Ok..I will take it.


----------



## boozer (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey you got it!
 ok, so you gotta boil 2 cups of macaroni, only for about 4 minutes. you don't want to cook it all the way. drain and set aside.
 then you get:
  4 tbsp of butta
  1.5 cups of shredded sharp chedda
  1 cup of co-jack
  1 can of condensed chedda soup
  1 cup of buttermilk
  1 half cup of sour cream
Then you melt everything together in a saucepan (except the noodles) and stir in some seasonings
black pepper
salt
paprika
ground mustard
rosemary
dill
 I'm not real good at measuring seasonings, it's just to taste but it's about a tsp of pepper and salt and maybe 1/2 tsp of each of the rest.
 now you can stir in the noodles and do one of 2 things; you can put it in the crock pot for a couple of hours and it will be fine. Or... you can top it with more cheese (whatever kind you want) and put it on the smoke pit with no lid, for 1/2 hour. Stir it, cover it for another 1/2 hour. then add more cheese, butter and cheese soup on the top, to keep it from getting dry and smoke it with the lid off for another 30 min. then same thing stir and cover for 30 min more, then add meat. pile it on top, for the final half hour. then chop the meat and mix it in too, and then  eat


----------



## boozer (Aug 26, 2013)

I'd bet you could top it with guv'ment cheese and leave it open for the last 1/2 hour, to get that leathery brown cafeteria crust you're looking for. Ooh, memm-orieees!!


----------



## bbquzz (Aug 26, 2013)

Great sounding recipe boozer, that one is going in the book, thanks for sharing.


----------



## MI Smoke (Aug 27, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> I got grand kids who like Mac N Cheese. Do adults like that too?


 
Ohya old folks like mac and cheese.
You ever tried Famous D's Jap mac and cheese?  Yum yum


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 27, 2013)

Sounds excellent. Thanks for sharing. First one I recall seeing using Cheddar Soup. Thats good stuff. Bet it gives a good flavor wallop.


----------



## Max1 (Aug 27, 2013)

Yes, think I will try it here shortly!


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 27, 2013)

Hey M1 those Japs do sound like a great addition.


----------



## boozer (Aug 27, 2013)

Japs? as in Jewish-American Princess, or Japanese? Might be slightly racist either way..


----------



## boozer (Aug 27, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Sounds excellent. Thanks for sharing. First one I recall seeing using Cheddar Soup. Thats good stuff. Bet it gives a good flavor wallop.


 It does, but the main reason for it is to keep the mac&cheese from getting dry, while still being able to cook it uncovered, to get some smoke flavor into er. I never originally wanted to use any kind of "fake cheese" type stuff, but I settled on the chedda soup. You ever had some mac &cheese that's all sticky and dry? It's turrible.


----------



## bbquzz (Aug 28, 2013)

boozer said:


> Japs? as in Jewish-American Princess, or Japanese? Might be slightly racist either way..


I'm assuming japs as in "jalapeños" 

Just in case you don't have it here is the CopyCat Famous Dave's Mac and Cheese.

Ingredients:

2 tablespoons butter, plus 1/4 cup (1/2 stick), divided
3 tablespoons flour
2 cups milk
3/4 cup half-and-half
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard
2 teaspoons barbecue sauce
1 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon coarsely ground pepper
4 ounces aged white cheddar cheese, shredded
1/4 cup freshly grated Parmesan cheese
1 1/2 cups sweet corn niblets
2 *jalapeños*, finely chopped
1 tablespoon chopped fresh parsley
1 lb. jumbo elbow macaroni, cooked and drained
8 ounces sharp cheddar cheese, cubed
8 ounces Colby cheese, cubed
1/2 cup Ritz-style cracker crumbs
1/2 cup panko (Japanese-style) bread crumbs
1/4 cup unseasoned bread crumbs

Directions:

1. Heat the oven to 350 degrees.

2. Melt 2 tablespoons of butter in large pan. Whisk the flour into the butter until thoroughly combined to form a roux. Slowly whisk in the milk, then the half-and-half. Whisk in the mustard, barbecue sauce, salt and pepper.

3. Bring the sauce to a simmer and cook, whisking constantly, 8 to 10 minutes to develop the flavors. Whisk in the white cheddar and Parmesan cheeses. Stir in the corn, jalapenos and parsley, then remove from heat.

4. Stir in the macaroni, then the cubed sharp cheddar and Colby cheeses. Spoon the macaroni and cheese into a buttered 13-by-9-inch baking dish.

5. Melt the remaining one-quarter cup of butter in a small sauce pan. In a medium bowl, combine the cracker, panko and unseasoned bread crumbs with the melted butter. Sprinkle the crumb mixture over the macaroni and cheese.

6. Bake the mac ’n’ cheese until bubbly and browned on top, about 40 minutes.


----------



## Vermin999 (Aug 28, 2013)

Man that looks good but I thought mac and cheese came in a blue box?


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks for that recipe too. Yall just trying to raise my triglycerides and kill a person here..I know. Ok let us stop and listen to reason here. Mix the dry sharp cheese in a 50/50 mix with Vevetter..The National Cheese of Texas..Amen.  Sorta like getting gooey cheddar which tastes very good. Now also add the soup. I eat the bottom out of some crockpots when somebody decided to dump a can of that in the Cheese Dip. It tastes too good. Bound to be the msg thing.


----------



## dledmo (Aug 28, 2013)

Vermin999 said:


> Man that looks good but I thought mac and cheese came in a blue box?


And statements like these are why people get banned!  For your punishment V, you must show us something better than the evil blue box.


----------



## MI Smoke (Aug 29, 2013)

That's it bbquzz :yawinkle:.
Takes a little time but worth the effort.
I never put in the fresh herb though.
I could eat a half pan of that right now


----------



## boozer (Oct 26, 2013)

I really love smoked mac&cheese. Apparently my friends do too, it went really fast at Husker Game Party!


----------



## bknox (Oct 27, 2013)

Nice!


----------

